# KC



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

any info from KC?


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open 1st series a quad with an out of order flyer. 

Callbacks to the 2nd:
1,2,3,5,7,8,10,13,15,16,18,20,22,26,27,28,29,30,31
37,39,43,45,46,47,49,50,52,54,55,56,61,62,63,65,66,67


----------



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

Damn again


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Derby: Only 4 dogs back to the second series. Not sure who they are. 

Open to the 4th:
1: Brody/Langerud
10: Smokey/Ward
13: Roper/Rorem
16: Arson/Trott
43: Tug/Beck
45: Jaye J/ Rorem
46: Cosmo/Carson
49: Colonel/Langerud
61: Flint/Rorem
67: Greti/Rorem


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2010)

Jiggy said:


> Derby: Only 4 dogs back to the second series. Not sure who they are.


My goodness. :shock: I would be interested in hearing more about that.


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm with Mel - any details???


----------



## cseymour (Mar 13, 2010)

Amateur 2nd series 19 called back to land blind.
1, 4, 5, 7, 8, 9, 12, 17, 20, 21, 22, 25, 26, 27, 34, 35, 40, 42, 43
After land blind 17 back lost 26 and 40.


----------



## cseymour (Mar 13, 2010)

Qual Bill Ec kett 1st with Tucker, Steve Blythe 2nd not sure what dog and I think Bill Eckett also got 3rd. Sorry don't know other details I was at AM.


----------



## cseymour (Mar 13, 2010)

Bill got 3rd in the qual with Jack #23 so hke just told me.


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Yippee "Jack".
Nana Sue


----------



## cseymour (Mar 13, 2010)

am: Long water blind in the third series 7 dogs back.
4, 17, 20, 25, 27, 35, 43
They are setting up the water marks now, good luck to all!


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Steve Blythe and "Hannah" got the 2nd in what sounded like tough Qual. Good job!


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open Results:
1st: Greti/Rorem
2nd: Arson/Trott
3rd: Cosmo/Carson
4th: Brody/Langerud

There were some JAMs, but I'm not sure of them. 

Congrats to all!!


----------



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

Congrats to Kenny. Marci, Arson, Brad & Diane!
Now go Ollie & Grady!


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

drbobsd said:


> Steve Blythe and "Hannah" got the 2nd in what sounded like tough Qual. Good job!


Congrats to Steve and Hannah!

Bob, one of Finn's future girlfriends is looking good!


----------



## meat hunter (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats too Phil & Cosmo nice guy, nice dog! Ed K


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

Congrats to Vern & Kathy Hasenbank on 4th place in the am with Libby.


----------



## cseymour (Mar 13, 2010)

Amateur Results:
1st Zoom / Jim Carlisle
2nd Kid / Claudette Klein
3rd Thief / Dave Seivert
4th Libby / Vern Hasenbank
RJ Dakotah / Chuck Mize
J Ollie / Grady Peacock
J Kate /James Roberts
Congrads TO ALL!


----------



## cseymour (Mar 13, 2010)

What a week end for Kate! way to go Joe and James three ribbions in one week end!
And Way to go Vern three dogs back in the third series of the Amateur!


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Congrats Chuck and Dakotah, Vern and Libby sounds like you both had a fun weekend.


----------



## Philip Carson (Mar 17, 2009)

Way to go, Kid and Claudette! Congrats to all in Am.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Congrats Phil!

Congrats to Joe Obrien / James Roberts, Derby 3rd at Sooner, Derby 2nd and JAM in the AM. Dance Hall Gal (Kate) that should put he at about 55 derby points and a couple all age fininshes before 2 yrs of age!!!


----------



## Bobby Lindsay (Jan 10, 2004)

Congtats to Joe, Jim and their super dog Kate. #2 on the derby list, (top Female). Qual 2nd at 1 year old, AA points before 2. Another Am finish this weekend!

Go Team Kate!


----------



## meat hunter (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats to Vern & Libby, Steve & Hanna, Joe,Jim & Kate all nice people and nice dogs! Ed K


----------



## cseymour (Mar 13, 2010)

A big thank you to Northrup Larson for bringing his wheele down to help with the AM. Northrup shuttled dogs and handlers to the line where there were long walks through cut corn and down hills. Grady told me the water blind was a piece of cake but the ride to the line and back with Northrup was scarry.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Congrats Bob and Ann on Greti's 1st!


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Hey Vern, congrats on the great weekend!


----------

